# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO ONLINE ANALISIS DE SUELOS - INTERPRETACION

## manolo40pe

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]Aprende a interpretar un Análisis de suelo y hacer recomendaciones de abonamiento de manera técnicaGenera ingresos extra convirtiéndote en un asesor en análisis de suelos!Marca la diferencia con tus colegas teniendo un PLUS en tu curriculum!!Vacantes limitadasInformes: [/COLOR]ingeagronomo69@gmail.com[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]Whatsapp +511978612435  [/COLOR]Temas similares: CURSO ONLINE ANALISIS DE SUELOS - INTERPRETACION ANALISIS DE SUELOS E INTERPRETACION SEMINARIO TALLER ONLINE ANALISIS DE SUELOS Y FERTILIZACION EN EL CULTIVO DE CACAO CURSO ANALISIS DE SUELOS, SU INTERPRETACION Y RECOMENDACIONES DE ABONAMIENTO CURSO ANALISIS DE SUELOS, SU INTERPRETACION Y RECOMENDACIONES DE ABONAMIENTO

----------

